# Who knows what about Gravely chippers?



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 27, 2009)

Me thinks I need to know more about Gravely chippers.
So anyone that know something about them please educated me.
I'm talking where are they made, do they still build them, model and specs, engines, stuff like that.
Ya I could just google "Gravely" but his will be funner. 
This is purely for my own edification. 

http://www.californiatreeequipment.com/


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 27, 2009)

Gravely only sold those for a few years. I was a Gravely dealer, and I know they were offered in 2002. I believe that was the last year they were available. In 2002, they offered 3 models. A 25HP kohler model, a 44HP Yanmar diesel model, and a 115HP J.D. diesel model.
Parts availabiity is not too bad, if you have a Gravely dealer that knows how to look them up on their computer parts list.
I was thinking Gravely bought out some other company to get into the chipper business, but, I am not sure about that. I am also not sure if they sold the rights to those machines to someone else, or, if they just quit making them.
Jeff


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 27, 2009)

*933?*

There is one available that is suppose to be a 2001 933 that had a 76hp Yanmar engine installed in 2005.
Does that make sense?
Do you remember the specs on the 933?


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 27, 2009)

The only reference I have now is an old 2002 price book. It shows a model called "Pro Chip 944". This model was equiped with a 44HP Yanmar diesel.
The Gravely model number was 993403. You might get on the Gravely website and see if you can find any info there. I do not have any specs.
Jeff


----------



## emr (Jun 28, 2009)

Gravely chippers are now being made under a different company called MB Company out of WI. We used to have a Gravely 395 ProChip and got all of our parts from MB Co. They are a good company to work with. They are currently in the R & D phase of a new line of chippers. With the slow economy.... it may be a while before we see it from them. The Gravely that we had was a very good machine. It had the 44hp Yanmar.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Jun 28, 2009)

MB company appears to produce sweepers and blower and paving equipment.
No mention of chippers on there website.
http://www.m-bco.com/


----------



## Mowingman (Jun 28, 2009)

I noticed in their history section, they mentioned they had purchased the Pro Chip chippers in 2003. My guess is that they are not currently building them, since, as you said, there is no other mention of them on the website.
Jeff


----------



## emr (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure about the current production, but I promise you that they are making parts for the Gravelys and they can get you anything you need. If anyone wants, just PM me and I will get you the direct number of the guy we have used for years.


----------



## emr (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is an old email that I sent an AS member about this subject. Listed is the contact info for parts at MB Co. The guys name that we dealt with was Steve Miller. 

"For parts call M&B Company at 1-888-558-5801 Ext. 236. This is the company that eventually bought the Gravely design and will be comming out with their own models based off of the Gravelys in about a year or two..... from what they told me. 

For knives call Jorson and Carson at 920-739-5859. This is a company that deals mostly with the paper industry but they sharpen all of the local tree care companies knives. They are actually out of Chicago I think, and they are acutally a pretty big company with regards to the paper industry...."


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 28, 2009)

MB was still making them and supplying parts for them (ariens?) last year when I was last in communication with them.


----------

